# Per soli UOMINI.



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:

Cosa ne pensate della donna?

è utile;
è inutile;
è da tenere in catene;
è da tenere in libertà;
svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
non svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
è meglio stia a fare la calza;
è meglio che stia tutto il giorno fuori di casa così non rompe;
è necessaria;
posso farne a meno.

dite dite.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


RISPOSTA PER SOLI UOMINI. da me: ma annate a quel paese e possibilmente restateci :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...



Ma andate a cagare :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> RISPOSTA PER SOLI UOMINI. da me: ma annate a quel paese e possibilmente restateci :rotfl:


Scusa Fiammella, ma alle scuole elementari, non t'hanno insegnato a leggere? PER SOLI UOMINI, 

Oddio, non è che tu .................. hai la sorpresa?


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma andate a cagare :rotfl:


eccone 'n'artra.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


Cosa ne penso della donna: Si rispondono da sole 

In un thread per soli uomini, le prime due risposte chi le ha date ? Due donne. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


bhe...controcorrente forse... ma io son sempre stato un gran sostenitore delle donne...
spesso le voglio nei miei progetti..
e le amicizie più belle che ho avuto sono sempre state donne...

secondo me sono molto meglio di noi uomini per i seguenti motivi:
sanno organizzarsi.
riescono a applicare sempre e in modo quasi impeccabile il cosiddetto "pensiero laterale"
mantengono fede agli impegni presi.
Riescono a gestire più cose in parallelo senza perdersi..
quando si perdono...basta dar loro i consigli giusti e si ritrovano e ripartono alla grande!!! 

..e scusate se è poco!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


Ogni uomo ama in cuor suo due donne: una è frutto della sua immaginazione, l'altra è su Youporn. 
(L'ho letta da qualche parte.)


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Scusa Fiammella, ma alle scuole elementari, non t'hanno insegnato a leggere? PER SOLI UOMINI, Oddio, non è che tu .................. hai la sorpresa?


eeh si si te piacerebbe vedere la mia sorpresa.... Ma andiamo oltre... Dico lui sei un ragazzo intelligente non posso credere che hai aperto Sto 3D fetecchia :singleeye: chi sono i mandanti?  Così li cazzio uno ad uno


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> bhe...controcorrente ..... etc etc..e scusate se è poco!


che leccaculo.


Pensi che te la diano per queste cose che hai detto? 

che vergogna.


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> che leccaculo.
> 
> 
> Pensi che te la diano per queste cose che hai detto?
> ...


No. Non credo che me la diano per queste cose. A dirla tutta penso che me la diano per altri motivi.... 

Comunque il thread mi era parso abbastanza chiaro...e io ho detto solo la mia


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> bhe...controcorrente forse... ma io son sempre stato un gran sostenitore delle donne...
> spesso le voglio nei miei progetti..


Alcuni dei progetti più belli sui quali ho lavorato erano presieduti da donne.

D'altro canto non esiste ambiente peggiore, sul posto di lavoro, di quello con donne che hanno deciso di farsi la guerra.


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeh si si te piacerebbe vedere la mia sorpresa.... Ma andiamo oltre... Dico lui sei un ragazzo intelligente non posso credere che hai aperto Sto 3D fetecchia :singleeye: chi sono i mandanti? Così li cazzio uno ad uno


Grazie per ll ragazzo intelligente, non me lo aveva detto mai nessuno prima d'ora.

i mandanti ................. eh ...... non so se posso...... certo si vede che non è roba mia.................... mhaaaaaaa .....
Perplesso, Ultimo, JB, Wolf ed Oscuro, Rabarbaro ed il farmaco, com'è Biochetasi, a no, Buscopan.

  La banda bassotti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


Hanno riaperto "Cioè"?? :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...



irascibili,permalose,presuntuose..


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcuni dei progetti più belli sui quali ho lavorato erano presieduti da donne.
> 
> D'altro canto non esiste ambiente peggiore, sul posto di lavoro, di quello con donne che hanno deciso di farsi la guerra.


Ma questo è vero anche tra noi maschietti...
l'ambiente competitivo se gestito bene è fonte di tanti successi! Se gestito male diventa un incubo...


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> No. A dirla tutta penso che non me la diano per altri motivi....


e per quali motivi non te la danno, se posso. Cioè hai lanciato la pietra ...........


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Grazie per ll ragazzo intelligente, non me lo aveva detto mai nessuno prima d'ora.
> 
> i mandanti ................. eh ...... non so se posso...... certo si vede che non è roba mia.................... mhaaaaaaa .....
> Perplesso, Ultimo, JB, Wolf ed Oscuro, Rabarbaro ed il farmaco, com'è Biochetasi, a no, Buscopan.
> ...


ma smettila di scaricare sugli altri le responsabilità del prodotto della tua mente inferiore. 

Sto 3d è tutta roba tua,talmente ovvio che sia tuo che potevi anche firmarlo con un fake e tutti avremmo capito che eri tu lo stesso


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> *Ma questo è vero anche tra noi maschietti..*.
> l'ambiente competitivo se gestito bene è fonte di tanti successi! Se gestito male diventa un incubo...


No. Quando mi è capitato di stare in situazioni del genere con uomini, alla fine era tutto molto diretto. Sapevi chi era il tuo nemico e ti comportavi di conseguenza.

Quando in situazioni del genere mi sono capitate delle donne, ho visto di quei giochetti, tranelli, bastardate, che al confronto Machiavelli e Sun Tzu erano due cretini.


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e per quali motivi non te la danno, se posso. Cioè hai lanciato la pietra ...........


oh...non ho problemi a dirlo.
Non me la danno per tanti motivi... primo fra tutti è che sul lavoro si lavora non si scopa.
Ma poi esiste anche l'attrazione, la chimica e la simpatia...
non sempre risulto attraente e simpatico a tutte... e ancora più importante...non tutte le donne sono simpatiche e attraggono ME


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Grazie per ll ragazzo intelligente, non me lo aveva detto mai nessuno prima d'ora.
> 
> i mandanti ................. eh ...... non so se posso...... certo si vede che non è roba mia.................... mhaaaaaaa .....
> Perplesso, Ultimo, JB, Wolf ed Oscuro, Rabarbaro ed il farmaco, com'è Biochetasi, a no, Buscopan.
> ...


Bene prendo nota e li sminestro uno ad uno... Devo solo decidere se seguire un ordine alfabetico


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Quando mi è capitato di stare in situazioni del genere con uomini, alla fine era tutto molto diretto. Sapevi chi era il tuo nemico e ti comportavi di conseguenza.
> 
> Quando in situazioni del genere mi sono capitate delle donne, ho visto di quei giochetti, tranelli, bastardate, che al confronto Machiavelli e Sun Tzu erano due cretini.


posso farti una domanda?
in situazioni di conflitto analoghe ( donne in conflitto con donne - uomini in conflitto con uomini ) 

i progetti che seguivi li hai portati sempre a termine in modo puntuale e senza impatti? 

io nel primo caso si. 
nel secondo è vero ciò che dici..ma le conseguenze si sono fatte sentire sui progetti...

da manager (e sempre sulla mia personale esperienza)  ti dico:
Preferisco scegliere i conflitti macchiavellici e portare a casa i progetti in tempo e con i soldi che ho investito..piuttosto che avere i rapporti chiari con tutti e pagare le penali per i ritardi...


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene prendo nota e li sminestro uno ad uno... Devo solo decidere se seguire un ordine alfabetico


Nah.  ha capito di aver aperto un 3d boomerang e ora prova a scivolare via, scaricando la colpa sugli altri....


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nah. ha capito di aver aperto un 3d boomerang e ora prova a scivolare via, scaricando la colpa sugli altri....


mi spiace per te, ma come vedi il DDD sta prendendo una piega seriosa, cosa che ne io ne tantomeno la banda bassotti voleva.  

scusa se ho fatto il tuo nome, non reggo le torture.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> posso farti una domanda?
> in situazioni di conflitto analoghe ( donne in conflitto con donne - uomini in conflitto con uomini )
> 
> i progetti che seguivi li hai portati sempre a termine in modo puntuale e senza impatti?
> ...


Allora. Palando di persone con una marcia in più, quando ad averla sono le donne rispetto agli uomini, è qualcosa di fantastico. Mi è capitato poche volte di trovarmi in situazioni del genere e devo dire che sono stati progetti riuscitissimi.

Sulle situazioni di conflitto. Esco da poco da un team in cui c'erano tre donne che si odiavano e che erano in competizione fra di loro. Bhè, credimi, certe cose che ho viste non le avevo mai viste in decenni di professione. Cose del tipo, far passare delle cose palesemente errate, potenzialmente pericolose per l'integrità del progetto, per poter essere poi quella che la correggeva. Delle serie: mi accorgo che questo pezzo di software è sbagliato, lo mando comunque in produzione, creo il disservizio, e poi sono io quella che lo corregge.
Queste cose fra gli uomini, almeno io, non le ho mai viste accadere.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> mi spiace per te, ma come vedi il DDD sta prendendo una piega seriosa, cosa che ne io ne tantomeno la banda bassotti voleva.
> 
> scusa se ho fatto il tuo nome, non reggo le torture.


tu e la serietà siete come acqua e olio......


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora. Palando di persone con una marcia in più, quando ad averla sono le donne rispetto agli uomini, è qualcosa di fantastico. Mi è capitato poche volte di trovarmi in situazioni del genere e devo dire che sono stati progetti riuscitissimi.
> 
> Sulle situazioni di conflitto. Esco da poco da un team in cui c'erano tre donne che si odiavano e che erano in competizione fra di loro. Bhè, credimi, certe cose che ho viste non le avevo mai viste in decenni di professione. Cose del tipo, far passare delle cose palesemente errate, potenzialmente pericolose per l'integrità del progetto, per poter essere poi quella che la correggeva. Delle serie: mi accorgo che questo pezzo di software è sbagliato, lo mando comunque in produzione, creo il disservizio, e poi sono io quella che lo corregge.
> Queste cose fra gli uomini, almeno io, non le ho mai viste accadere.



 ok...allora diciamo che i casi sono due:

Avevi un manager poco competente....e che non sapeva gestire i conflitti e predere decisioni difficili a meno che chi passava in produzione era anche chi gestiva le autorizzazioni ai rilasci - cosa comunque errata - 

Qualunque cosa non si rilascia se i test non riescono o riescono a metà 

OPPURE:

se alla fine di tutta sta guerra il progetto è andato bene ed è stato consegnato in tempo...allora la tipa che si è accollata quel rischio è stata brava! 


dove sta la "best practices" in tutto ciò?  Basta fare la domanda al cliente. Sei contento?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nah.  ha capito di aver aperto un 3d boomerang e ora prova a scivolare via, scaricando la colpa sugli altri....


Perpluzzo bello  ok ti depenno dalla lista.. Mi sembrava strano


----------



## Lui (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu e la serietà siete come acqua e olio......


Non prendermi sottogamba.

qui si, non riuscirei ad essere serio qui dentro, con tutta la serietà che c'è intorno, quotidianamente, una valvola di sfogo, dove cazzeggiare, ci vuole. Non mi frega un XXXXX di quello che pensano gli altri qui di me: di questi chi mi conosce sa quello che sono e che posso essere.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ok...allora diciamo che i casi sono due:
> 
> Avevi un manager poco competente....e che non sapeva gestire i conflitti e predere decisioni difficili a meno che chi passava in produzione era anche chi gestiva le autorizzazioni ai rilasci - cosa comunque errata -
> 
> ...


La situazione era leggermente diversa. Non si era in fase di sviluppo (e quindi con la consueta fase di Test, Collaudo e Rilascio), ma di Application Maintenance.

Nello specifico un manager di Poste Italiane, Cliente finale, aveva chiesto una particolare estrazione di dati.

Quella che ha preso in lavorazione il ticket aveva capito fischi per fiaschi e prepara uno script che estrae tutt'altro.

La seconda, quella che aveva accesso al database di produzione e che era l'unica abilitata ad eseguire script sul database di produzione se ne accorge ma se ne frega.

Il manager riceve l'estrazione sbagliata e manda una mail al vetriolo.

La seconda dice: ci penso io. E gli manda l'estrazione corretta


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La situazione era leggermente diversa. Non si era in fase di sviluppo (e quindi con la consueta fase di Test, Collaudo e Rilascio), ma di Application Maintenance.
> 
> Nello specifico un manager di Poste Italiane, Cliente finale, aveva chiesto una particolare estrazione di dati.
> 
> ...


ah vabbè ma mi stai raccontando di un caso di assistenza non di una progettualità... 
L'errore qui è nella presa in carico del ticket che andava girato direttamente alla tipa che aveva accesso al db di produzione. 
Mai fare il lavoro degli altri se non hai le autorizzazzioni  

Cmq PosteItaliane non è una bella realtà... tuba sei di roma? Zona Eur?  Io lavoro vicinissimo a PosteItaliane.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ah vabbè ma mi stai raccontando di un caso di assistenza non di una progettualità...
> L'errore qui è nella presa in carico del ticket che andava girato direttamente alla tipa che aveva accesso al db di produzione.
> Mai fare il lavoro degli altri se non hai le autorizzazzioni
> 
> Cmq PosteItaliane non è una bella realtà... tuba sei di roma? Zona Eur?  Io lavoro vicinissimo a PosteItaliane.


Nonostante l'accento AltoAtesino che ogni tanto mi capita di usare nei miei post sono di Roma.

Si lavoro alle Poste Italiane all'Eur. A Viale Europa.


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nonostante l'accento AltoAtesino che ogni tanto mi capita di usare nei miei post sono di Roma.
> 
> Si lavoro alle Poste Italiane all'Eur. A Viale Europa.


pranzo quasi sempre dalle parte dei laghetti. 
Siamo vicini. Se ti fa piacere un giorno ci prediamo il caffè cosi ci si conosce


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> pranzo quasi sempre dalle parte dei laghetti.
> Siamo vicini. Se ti fa piacere un giorno ci prediamo il caffè cosi ci si conosce


In genere pure io vado da quelle parti a pranzo. Sicuro perchè no


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Quando mi è capitato di stare in situazioni del genere con uomini, alla fine era tutto molto diretto. Sapevi chi era il tuo nemico e ti comportavi di conseguenza.
> 
> Quando in situazioni del genere mi sono capitate delle donne, ho visto di quei giochetti, tranelli, bastardate, che al confronto Machiavelli e Sun Tzu erano due cretini.


Ma che dirti Tuba io ho visto cose opposte ....ho avuto un capo donna fino a 4/5 anni fa era eccezionale e andavamo assolutamente d'accordo e anche le altre colleghe, gli unici che gli davant contro eran alcuni colleghi... Ora ho un capo uomo che è riuscito a metter in accordo tutti, maschi e femmine   "Fa cagare "


----------



## Tubarao (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che dirti Tuba io ho visto cose opposte ....ho avuto un capo donna fino a 4/5 anni fa era eccezionale e andavamo assolutamente d'accordo e anche le altre colleghe, gli unici che gli davant contro eran alcuni colleghi... Ora ho un capo uomo che è riuscito a metter in accordo tutti, maschi e femmine   "Fa cagare "


E io che ho detto ?  Se si parla di capi, sul podio ci stanno solo donne.

Spostando il tiro sulle colleghe.......braccine rubate alla raccolta delle olive.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io che ho detto ?  Se si parla di capi, sul podio ci stanno solo donne.
> 
> Spostando il tiro sulle colleghe.......braccine rubate alla raccolta delle olive.


Ma no secondo :mrgreen: Il collega più giovane per farlo lavorare discretamente gli devi suonare la tromba ad un cm dall"orecchio solo allora forse si sveglia :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa ne penso della donna: Si rispondono da sole
> 
> In un thread per soli uomini, le prime due risposte chi le ha date ? Due donne. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sto morendo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Comunque a saperla fare la calza...:condom:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> *Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


Io penso che Dio, quando ha creato Eva, poteva anche evitare di farle le gambe. Tanto dalla camera da letto alla cucina possono anche rotolare. Non serve che camminino :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io penso che Dio, quando ha creato Eva, poteva anche evitare di farle le gambe. Tanto dalla camera da letto alla cucina possono anche rotolare. Non serve che camminino :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Te vuoi esser troncato subito o aspettiamo un ticchino ?!?!:incazzato:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te vuoi esser troncato subito o aspettiamo un ticchino ?!?!:incazzato:


Godo della protezione del monitor. Ed evito accuratamente i raduni. Così riesco a sopravvivere :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io penso che Dio, quando ha creato Eva, poteva anche evitare di farle le gambe. Tanto dalla camera da letto alla cucina possono anche rotolare. Non serve che camminino :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Godo della protezione del monitor. Ed evito accuratamente i raduni. Così riesco a sopravvivere :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:mrgreen:Guardati le spalle :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:


C'è poco da ridere :maestra:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


So solo una cosa: è superiore a noi in quasi tutto.
Ha solo un grosso handicap: l'assenza di pisello rende impossibile la pipì all'inipiedi. Il che comporta quelle lunghissime file nelle toilette per signore dell'autogrill che nei giorni da bollino rosso raggiungono una lunghezza anche di svariati km ....:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:

 Cosa ne pensate del meridionale?

 è utile;
 è inutile;
 è da tenere in catene;
 è da tenere in libertà;
 svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
 non svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
 è meglio stia a fare la calza;
 è meglio che stia tutto il giorno fuori di casa così non rompe;
 è necessaro;
 posso farne a meno.

 dite dite.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:

 Cosa ne pensate del settentrionale?

 è utile;
 è inutile;
 è da tenere in catene;
 è da tenere in libertà;
 svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
 non svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
 è meglio stia a fare la calza;
 è meglio che stia tutto il giorno fuori di casa così non rompe;
 è necessario;
 posso farne a meno.

 dite dite.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:

 Cosa ne pensate .............?

 è utile;
 è inutile;
 è da tenere in catene;
 è da tenere in libertà;
 svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
 non svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
 è meglio stia a fare la calza;
 è meglio che stia tutto il giorno fuori di casa così non rompe;
 è necessario;
 posso farne a meno.

 dite dite.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> So solo una cosa: è superiore a noi in quasi tutto.
> Ha solo un grosso handicap: l'assenza di pisello rende impossibile la pipì all'inipiedi. Il che comporta quelle lunghissime file nelle toilette per signore dell'autogrill che nei giorni da bollino rosso raggiungono una lunghezza anche di svariati km ....:mrgreen::rotfl:


Dio come ti amo, non e' possibile, avere tra le braccia tanta felicita'......


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


La donna per me è sempre funzionale a qualcosa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è poco da ridere :maestra:


A proposito di donne e uomini, oggi mi hanno mandato questo link e ho smesso di ridere.
www.guidaacquisti.net/16-foto-per-spiegare-perche-le-donne-vivono-piu-degli-uomini-2


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A proposito di donne e uomini, oggi mi hanno mandato questo link e ho smesso di ridere.
> www.guidaacquisti.net/16-foto-per-spiegare-perche-le-donne-vivono-piu-degli-uomini-2


La n.9 è bellissima :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La donna per me è sempre funzionale a qualcosa.


Ma dai! Non s'era mica capito....


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


Posso farne decisamente a meno,è un vizio che ho perso...e non mi ha mai dato dipendenza.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farne decisamente a meno,è un vizio che ho perso...e non mi ha mai dato dipendenza.


Occhio che però sono molto brave a raccontartela eh?
Mi raccomando prudenza.....
Che poi non mi tocchi mostrare certe ricevute....di denaro
altro che sfruttamento di donne in difficoltà.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio che però sono molto brave a raccontartela eh?
> Mi raccomando prudenza.....
> Che poi non mi tocchi mostrare certe ricevute....di denaro
> altro che sfruttamento di donne in difficoltà.


Raccomando prudenza anche a te....fuori di qui....:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raccomando prudenza anche a te....fuori di qui....:mrgreen:


Par forsa casso...le tue fonti abitano vicino a casa mia....
Non oso pensare che cosa mi fa il quadro antico se scopre certe cose non oso...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raccomando prudenza anche a te....fuori di qui....:mrgreen:


DOmenica ti ho pensato...

Senti San Paolo alla seconda lettura...parla delle cricche...

ma cita le fonti...

alla prima lettera di san Paolo apostolo ai Corìnzi

Vi esorto, fratelli, per il nome del Signore nostro Gesù Cristo, a essere tutti unanimi nel parlare, perché non vi siano divisioni tra voi, ma siate in perfetta unione di pensiero e di sentire.
Infatti a vostro riguardo, fratelli, mi è stato segnalato dai familiari di Cloe che tra voi vi sono discordie. Mi riferisco al fatto che ciascuno di voi dice: «Io sono di Paolo», «Io invece sono di Apollo», «Io invece di Cefa», «E io di Cristo».
È forse diviso il Cristo? Paolo è stato forse crocifisso per voi? O siete stati battezzati nel nome di Paolo?
Cristo infatti non mi ha mandato a battezzare, ma ad annunciare il Vangelo, non con sapienza di parola, perché non venga resa vana la croce di Cristo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*AHah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Par forsa casso...le tue fonti abitano vicino a casa mia....
> Non oso pensare che cosa mi fa il quadro antico se scopre certe cose non oso...


Le mie fonti?Io non so neanche chi siano nel reale.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le mie fonti?Io non so neanche chi siano nel reale.


Pensa a te
a che cosa arrivi a credere
pur di dar merda al conte...

Pensa a te...


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa a te
> a che cosa arrivi a credere
> pur di dar merda al conte...
> 
> Pensa a te...


Ma scusa eh, conosco te nel reale?no!Dovrei credere a te?io non credo a nessuno,non  capisco perchè il tuo problema è oscuro e non chi ha contattato oscuro....!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa eh, conosco te nel reale?no!Dovrei credere a te?io non credo a nessuno,non  capisco perchè il tuo problema è oscuro e non chi ha contattato oscuro....!


No il mio problema è che Oscuro dice cose false su di me
Scusami ma ti ripeto ancora una volta
che non ho mai rimproverato nessuna ragazzina in piazza.

Guarda mi piacerebbe perfino ricevere una denuncia così almeno avrei nomi e fatti e persone.

Allora Oscuro come nasce sta storia che io ho rimproverato una ragazzina?


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Aridajie*

Ancora?Ma secondo te?probabilmente persone che non ti hanno tanto in simpatia mi hanno raccontato ste cose.Mo che vuoi da me?Potrebbe essere vero come no.Chiediti perchè vai tanto sul cazzo alla gente.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No il mio problema è che Oscuro dice cose false su di me
> Scusami ma ti ripeto ancora una volta
> che non ho mai rimproverato nessuna ragazzina in piazza.
> 
> ...


Ma poi parli tanto...sei stato mesi a scassarmi il cazzo tu è la tua cricca di dementi  dandomi del MANGIAPANE A TRADIMENTO,TI SEI PERMESSO DI IPOTIZZARE PURE MIEI collegamenti al forum dal mio fantomatico ufficio,e adesso stai a fare l'offeso per una cosa che neanche ho scritto io?ma sarai normale pure tu?Ma pensa a cosa cazzo ti sei permesso tu...e dai.....!Con te ho avuto molta pazienza,pure troppa credimi.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma poi parli tanto...sei stato mesi a scassarmi il cazzo tu è la tua cricca di dementi  dandomi del MANGIAPANE A TRADIMENTO,TI SEI PERMESSO DI IPOTIZZARE PURE MIEI collegamenti al forum dal mio fantomatico ufficio,e adesso stai a fare l'offeso per una cosa che neanche ho scritto io?ma sarai normale pure tu?Ma pensa a cosa cazzo ti sei permesso tu...e dai.....!Con te ho avuto molta pazienza,pure troppa credimi.


E allora chi ha scritto sta storia della ragazzina?
Nessuno ne sa niente...

Perchè cambi discorso?


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora chi ha scritto sta storia della ragazzina?
> Nessuno ne sa niente...
> 
> Perchè cambi discorso?


Ma ci sei o ci fai?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai?


Sai anche se sei il mago oscuro
Sappi che Mussorghsky
insegna che con i morti si parla in lingua mortua...

Almeno hai capito dietro quale nick si cela il quadro antico?

Inutile che giri attorno alle cose

Ti richiedo ancora conto della storia della ragazzina...


----------



## morfeo78 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


Faccio la spesa, lavo, cucino, stiro... non ho bisogno di una domestica. 



Lui ha detto:


> è da tenere in catene;
> è da tenere in libertà;


In catena non tengo neppure il mio cane caratteriale di 40 kili con aggressività verso le persone, figurati se lego una donna (con le dovute eccezioni in camera da letto...)
Non trattengo nessuna donna, deve essere libera di fare ciò che sente di fare, e di accettarne le conseguenze.



Lui ha detto:


> svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
> non svolge egregiamente i suoi compiti;
> è meglio stia a fare la calza;


Calzini, sciarpe e maglioni li compro. 



Lui ha detto:


> è meglio che stia tutto il giorno fuori di casa così non rompe;


Se è meglio che resti tutto il giorno fuori... ci può restare anche la sera. Non è la donna giusta per me. Preferisco donne con cui si sta bene tutto il giorno insieme. 



Lui ha detto:


> è necessaria;
> posso farne a meno.
> 
> dite dite.


Indispensabile no, per me ci sono altri aspetti che valuto di una donna e a mio parere possono dare una marcia in più.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*E*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai anche se sei il mago oscuro
> Sappi che Mussorghsky
> insegna che con i morti si parla in lingua mortua...
> 
> ...


E ti ho risposto chiaramente o no?


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Faccio la spesa, lavo, cucino, stiro... non ho bisogno di una domestica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sposi? :mrgreen:


----------



## morfeo78 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sposi? :mrgreen:


Non pensare di legarmi cosi facilmente  :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Non pensare di legarmi cosi facilmente  :mrgreen:


guarda sono uno spirito libero pure io :mrgreen:


----------



## scrittore (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> DOmenica ti ho pensato...
> 
> Senti San Paolo alla seconda lettura...parla delle cricche...
> 
> ...


...oddio io sapevo di si... 
s'è fatto in tre per noi !!! 
In forma umana, prima di metterlo in croce l'hanno fatto a pezzi...perfino...

Paolo...checcazzodici ai Corinzi?


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

Conte ed Oscuro, sembrate due femminucce e pertanto qui non v'è posto per voi.

Secondo me vi AMATE.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo*



Lui ha detto:


> Conte ed Oscuro, sembrate due femminucce e pertanto qui non v'è posto per voi.
> 
> Secondo me vi AMATE.


Sarà.....:rotfl:Un amore platonico e virtuale semmai,si lascia comunque preferire ai tuoi languori anali mal sopiti nei cessi dell'autostrada palermo cefalù.


----------



## Lui (28 Gennaio 2014)

per precisare io non batto la palermo cefalù, semmai altre strade: purtroppo non ho mai avuto la fortuna d incontrarti. la notte sogno un uomo con attributi enormi e penso a te.









































































ma va caga, va.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà.....:rotfl:Un amore platonico e virtuale semmai,si lascia comunque preferire ai tuoi languori anali mal sopiti nei cessi dell'autostrada palermo cefalù.



Oscu..tu che tutto puoi...ho fatto una lotharata..
Dopo 20 messaggi,oggi alla new entry hoi chiesto cell,subito avuto..be'in genere,dopo qualche minuto chiamo.
Oggi le ho detto ..vabbe'piu'tardi chiamo..e sono passate 2 ore.Casso e'grave???Che sia il contagio di queste oche morte,amico....???


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Da*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu..tu che tutto puoi...ho fatto una lotharata..
> Dopo 20 messaggi,oggi alla new entry hoi chiesto cell,subito avuto..be'in genere,dopo qualche minuto chiamo.
> Oggi le ho detto ..vabbe'piu'tardi chiamo..e sono passate 2 ore.Casso e'grave???Che sia il contagio di queste oche morte,amico....???


Zio lothar da uomo ti dico che è un strategia vincente...da mago osculo ti dico :falla aspettare,falla bagnare che le chiappe gli devi trapanare.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti ho risposto chiaramente o no?


NO.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ...oddio io sapevo di si...
> s'è fatto in tre per noi !!!
> In forma umana, prima di metterlo in croce l'hanno fatto a pezzi...perfino...
> 
> Paolo...checcazzodici ai Corinzi?


Ma porco mondo
Il trifoglio mi spiegava il frate da bambino!
Una è la pianta e tre le foglie.
Cristo è la seconda persona della Santissima Trinità.

Segnati:
Nel nome del Padre, del Figlio e dello Spirito Santo.
Amen.

Il Dio padre ha creato il mondo
Poi ha mandato suo figlio Gesù
e lo Spirito Santo ha parlato per mezzo dei profeti.

Dio è uno e trino.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Conte ed Oscuro, sembrate due femminucce e pertanto qui non v'è posto per voi.
> 
> Secondo me vi AMATE.


Lo Voglio al raduno.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Conte ed Oscuro, sembrate due femminucce e pertanto qui non v'è posto per voi.
> 
> Secondo me vi AMATE.


In effetti... L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu..tu che tutto puoi...ho fatto una lotharata..
> Dopo 20 messaggi,oggi alla new entry hoi chiesto cell,subito avuto..be'in genere,dopo qualche minuto chiamo.
> Oggi le ho detto ..vabbe'piu'tardi chiamo..e sono passate 2 ore.Casso e'grave???Che sia il contagio di queste oche morte,amico....???


Dio se mi incazzavo...
dopo ti chiamo e poi non chiamava....

E non sai come si incazza lunaiena se non la chiamo quando dice lei....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dio se mi incazzavo...
> dopo ti chiamo e poi non chiamava....
> 
> E non sai come si incazza lunaiena se non la chiamo quando dice lei....



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:Appena fatto..pero'ha aspettato 3 orette..aahahahah..amico mio,ma chi me lo fa fare???chiamare una perfetta sconosciuta al cell,senza manco sapere come e'..magari na befana obesa.follia pura.Il bello che mi sono specializzato,....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> A grande richiesta mi invitano ad aprire questo DDD:
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della donna?
> 
> ...


tutto questo, come sempre tutto assieme e misto, al punto di confondere ogni dettaglio con quello di prima e di dopo senza ordine preciso, tanto da mettere in serio pericolo i pochi neuroni che cercano ancora comprendere l'incomprensibile mente della donna


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:Appena fatto..pero'ha aspettato 3 orette..aahahahah..amico mio,ma chi me lo fa fare???chiamare una perfetta sconosciuta al cell,senza manco sapere come e'..magari na befana obesa.follia pura.Il bello che mi sono specializzato,....


in befane obese?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in befane obese?



in telefonate folli


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:Appena fatto..pero'ha aspettato 3 orette..aahahahah..amico mio,ma chi me lo fa fare???chiamare una perfetta sconosciuta al cell,senza manco sapere come e'..magari na befana obesa.follia pura.Il bello che mi sono specializzato,....


In befane obese?
Ma anch'io chiamo e poi non so che cosa dire...

Tanto basta ascoltare no?

blablablablablablabla capisci conte.....blablablablablablabla ma capisci conte?....blablablablablablalbalblalblalbla

Ma mi ascolti?
No sto giocando ad un solitario su giocoit....blablablablablablablablablabl...ma capisci conte?


----------



## morfeo78 (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In befane obese?
> Ma anch'io chiamo e poi non so che cosa dire...
> 
> Tanto basta ascoltare no?
> ...


Però poi devi ricordarti gli ultimi 4 bla bla bla, altrimenti se ti sgamma che stai facendo dell'altro invece di ascoltare è un casino 

per stavolta ti è andata bene che neppure lei ti ascoltava


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Però poi devi ricordarti gli ultimi 4 bla bla bla, altrimenti se ti sgamma che stai facendo dell'altro invece di ascoltare è un casino
> 
> per stavolta ti è andata bene che neppure lei ti ascoltava


E non sai come s'incazzano e dicono
Ma mi ascolti?
Io no, sto leggendo il forum....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non sai come s'incazzano e dicono
> Ma mi ascolti?
> Io no, sto leggendo il forum....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ascolta questa,che e'l'ennesima prova di quanto stronze siano le donne..

La zoccola qualche mese fa',non fece mistero di quello che cercava....un'amante.punto.sapeva benissimo che io non ero libero...be'ci eravamo persi,e ora rapporti ripresi.La faccio breve..stamattina stringo..e lei per risposta mi dice che ho capito male''cerco storie alla luce del sole,e non le briciole delle mogli''...:mexican::mexican:capito come sono loro??


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta questa,che e'l'ennesima prova di quanto stronze siano le donne..
> 
> La zoccola qualche mese fa',non fece mistero di quello che cercava....un'amante.punto.sapeva benissimo che io non ero libero...be'ci eravamo persi,e ora rapporti ripresi.La faccio breve..stamattina stringo..e lei per risposta mi dice che ho capito male''cerco storie alla luce del sole,e non le briciole delle mogli''...:mexican::mexican:capito come sono loro??


Come sono in realtà
Non lo capiremo mai

Perchè verdi insegna

La donna è mobilee.....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

certo che voi siete molto più semplici da capire :
dei deficienti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> certo che voi siete molto più semplici da capire :
> dei deficienti...




ahahahahahha non basta l'approvazione, ti  meriteresti una statua :wide-grin:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahahahha non basta l'approvazione, ti  meriteresti una statua :wide-grin:


Io metto la seconda quota


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io metto la seconda quota


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> certo che voi siete molto più semplici da capire :
> dei deficienti...


Certoooooooooooo...
Cosa c'è da capire 
quando la stanchezza 
ci spinge sul divano tutto il pomeriggio davanti alla tv?

Eh?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certoooooooooooo...
> Cosa c'è da capire
> quando la stanchezza
> ci spinge sul divano tutto il pomeriggio davanti alla tv?
> ...




ma niente c'è da capire ...
cosa vuoi capire tu?
niente , il nulla...
nebbia...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> certo che voi siete molto più semplici da capire :
> dei deficienti...


Sempre detto che il Libretto delle Istruzioni dell'Uomo è composto da tre pagine soltanto, e la prima è il Titolo e la Terza il Sommario.


----------

